# Angeln in Hals/Limfjord-Dänemark



## yeti (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

ich hab schon mal im Forum gestöbert aber noch nicht so viel Aussagkräftiges gefunden. Ich werde Anfang August in Hals am Limfjord 2 Wochen Urlaub machen und möchte auch ausgiebigst im Meer und Fjord angeln. Da ich dort noch nie war, bin ich über alles wissenswerte sehr dankbar!!


----------



## Lachskönig (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Hals/Limfjord-Dänemark*

in dänemark am meer ist es gut ein paar blinker durchzuprobieren, ist einfach und fängt sehr gut. auffällige köder/farben sind am besten meiner meinung nach.


----------



## yeti (2. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Hals/Limfjord-Dänemark*

Schieb  !


----------



## angelmisiu (14. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Hals/Limfjord-Dänemark*

Hallo zusammen!!
Ich fahre am 11.06.2011 für zwei wochen nach Hals!
Will dort natürlich auch angeln gehen. Habe in Erfahrung gebracht das es dort auch ein paar schöne Forellenanlagen gibt. Auch kann man dort mit nem Kutter rausfahren und am Limfjord soll es ja bekanntermassen guten fischbestand geben. 
Bin aber trotzdem für jeden Tip Dankbar!!!!


----------



## Tunity (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Hals/Limfjord-Dänemark*

moin wollte mal fragen wie es bei euch ausgegangen ist mit dem angeln in hals und umgebung fahre da nämlich im mai hin und währe über jeden tip dankbar


----------



## Surfcast (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Hals/Limfjord-Dänemark*

... auch wenn das Thema nicht mehr ganz aktuell ist ...

Um eine andere Ecke von DK kennen zu lernen, habe ich mir 14 Tage lang die Gegend von Egense, Hals usw. angesehen. Nun was soll man sagen, sowohl die Küste des Kattegat rund um die östliche Mündung des Limfjordes, als auch dieser selbst ist eine typische Wattregion. Also prima geeignet um nach Watt- und Seeringelwürmern zu graben, schlechter allerdings um diese vom Ufer aus zu verwenden. Lediglich an der seewärtigen Hafenmole von Hals ist ein Angeln - mit welchem Erfolg auch immer - möglich. Eine ganze Menge Leute haben es mit Heringsvorfach und Mefo-Blinker als Wurfgewicht versucht. Leider habe ich keine Fangerfolge - was auch immer - beobachten können.
 Eine Chance bietet sich wohl in Hou (nördlich ca. 5 km) dort kann man im Hafen Motorboote mieten und dann rausfahren.
Put & Take gibt es einmal am Campingplatz Hou / Bisnap - sowohl gastronomisch gut erschlossen als auch mit Angelshop versehen - als auch in Mou (südlich vom Limfjord). 
Bei letzterem scheinen gute Forellen besetzt zu sein, allerdings aufgrund der geringen Tiefe des Teichs und den hohen Temperaturen der letzten Tage, gabs wohl doch Verluste und die liegen gelegentlich am Ufer - also auch nicht so einladend. 

Ich habe das beste aus der Situation gemacht, mir ein paar Sandorm und Borsteorm ausgebuddelt, mich ins Auto gesetzt, 70 km in Richtung Westen gefahren und am Groennestrand auf Plattfisch geangelt - Dorsch ist im Juli da nicht küstennah anzutreffen. Das Ganze hat auch geklappt - bei Ebbe! 
Fazit: Nächstes Mal geht es wieder an die Westküste von DK!


----------

